# Distance Courses in PLCs?



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a *reputable* organization providing distance education on the subject of PLCs?


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

GeorgeBrown College in Toronto has an online PLC certificate course. They are a "real" college

http://coned.georgebrown.ca/owa_prod/cewskcrss.P_Certificate?area_code=PA0038&cert_code=CE0186


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Most PLC manufacturers provide training for their customers at no charge or for a small fee. It is usually part of the package when a company invests in a PLC brand. That is how I got some training years ago.

I also know that tech schools and colleges teach PLC's also. Thing is, you want to train on the brand you will use. It is not absolutely necessary, but it sure helps to train on the same ones you program and work with.
But any training is better than no training at all. Do you have a job where PLC's are used? If yes, contact your vendor Monday morning and ask them to send out one of the technical sales reps. They will appreciate your call and help you any way they can.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

No, not currently employed using PLCs, have done several courses on digital logic, and on PLCs in general, using Siemens S7 PLCs...

Currently employed in the engineering department of a utility company... not sure if it's going to work out, would rather like to maintain my PLC skills... may look into doing training with Allan Bradley...


----------

